# Grand Casino, Constanta, Romania



## Scufi (Jan 26, 2012)

Completed between the two World Wars in art nouveau style according to the plans of the architects, Daniel Renard and Petre Antonescu, the Casino features sumptuous architecture and a wonderful view of the sea. The pedestrian area around the Casino is a sought-after destination for couples and families, especially at sunset.

During the 1914 visit of the Russian Imperial Family, the casino was host to a royal gala. Despite diplomatic negotiations, Grand Duchess Olga refused the propose
d marriage to Prince Carol of Romania and the Russians sailed away. The Grand Duchess was later killed by the Bolsheviks along with the rest of her family.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a stunning building


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful! Class photos too. How did you come by it?


----------



## Scufi (Jan 27, 2012)

I was on a little vacation back home in Romania, and I had the oportunity to get in pretty easy. Took some photos and voila.


----------



## lilli (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely place  Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely place, thanks for posting.


----------



## KingRat (Jan 27, 2012)

That's stucking funning !!


----------

